# Perhaps truth is playful and will not be kept in fetters?



## RockNote

This is my own attempt at creative writing in Latin! Yes, just this one sentence.  It is based on an English original  - again, of my own making - which reads thus: 

"Perhaps truth is playful and will not be kept in fetters?" 

I can disclose that I intended it as a sort of rewriting of Nietzsche's wonderful opening phrase to Beyond Good and Evil: "Vorausgesetzt dass die Wahrheit ein Weib ist" (Assume truth is a woman). 

You will notice that I have taken certain liberties - it is my own sentence after all! - and so do not care about necessarily rendering "fetters" in the plural (in compibus) - which is done for phonetic reasons. However, I have a list of other ways of possibly rendering the English sentence. What do you think about them? If they are off, as some of them may well be, please let me know why. Thanks. 

1. Veritas vel ludens est et non vult in compe tenere?

2. Veritas vel ludens est (et) in compe reiectat?

3. Veritas vel ludens est in compe reiectans?

4. Veritas vel ludens est, reiectans compe detinere?

5. Veritas vel ludens est, in compe manere reiectans?


----------



## relativamente

RockNote said:


> This is my own attempt at creative writing in Latin! Yes, just this one sentence.  It is based on an English original  - again, of my own making - which reads thus:
> 
> "Perhaps truth is playful and will not be kept in fetters?"
> 
> I can disclose that I intended it as a sort of rewriting of Nietzsche's wonderful opening phrase to Beyond Good and Evil: "Vorausgesetzt dass die Wahrheit ein Weib ist" (Assume truth is a woman).
> 
> You will notice that I have taken certain liberties - it is my own sentence after all! - and so do not care about necessarily rendering "fetters" in the plural (in compibus) - which is done for phonetic reasons. However, I have a list of other ways of possibly rendering the English sentence. What do you think about them? If they are off, as some of them may well be, please let me know why. Thanks.
> 
> 1. Veritas vel ludens est et non vult in compe tenere?
> 
> 2. Veritas vel ludens est (et) in compe reiectat?
> 
> 3. Veritas vel ludens est in compe reiectans?
> 
> 4. Veritas vel ludens est, reiectans compe detinere?
> 
> 5. Veritas vel ludens est, in compe manere reiectans?



Veritas vel ludens est et non vult in compe tenere?


Maybe is better translated as forsitan, or fortasse

Use nolit instead of non vult

ablative of compes is compede, beter in plural compedibus.

tenere is active. Teneri is the passive infinitive


Forsitan veritas ludens est et nolit compedibus teneri


----------



## RockNote

Damn, now I need to get my tattoo redone!  Just kidding! Thank you so very much indeed for your kind help! Latin is much harder than I thought, seeing how many difficulties I quickly got into based on just a single simple sentence.


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Fortasse **ludens **ueritas est et in compedibus non cohibitura est/sit.*


----------



## Hamlet2508

Just my two pennies_Forsitan __veritas ludens  in compedibus cohibenda non est._


----------



## Lamb67

_Forsitan veritas desipiens non v_inculis _nectetur_.


----------

